# Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?



## waterman (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freundin hat einen Teich mit kleinen Goldfischen (bis 15 cm) und eine Schildkröte.

Als ich zuletzt bei ihr war, hat sie die Schildkröte mit Fleischwurst gefüttert. Als ein Streifen im Teich schwamm kämpften die Goldies um die Wurst wie Piranhas bei der Fütterung. Das macht sie schon länger, die Goldies vertragen das "Futter" offenbar.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Mops (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*

Hm, also ob Fleischwurst geeignet ist als Fischfutter wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Selbst meine Doggies bekommen sie nur sehr selten wegen der ganzen Zusätze und so.

Aber davon mal ab halte ich Goldfische durchaus für Piranha-ähnlich. Sobald sich bei uns im Teich auch nur etwas regt, wird es angeknabbert. Wenn ich ab und an mal in den Teich steige um ein paar Pflanzen auszuputzen attakieren sie bereits nach kurzer Zeit meine Beine und Füße. Denke mal sie schieben dann Hunger und suchen an mir etwas zu fressen.


----------



## Reptilis (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*

Hi,
arme Schildkröte  Die fressen nur als Jungtiere hauptsächlich Insekten und Fleischliche Nahrung aber auch keine Wurst ect.  Sag Ihr sie soll nur Grünzeug geben und selten mal Fische oder eine Babymaus.

Was die Goldfische fressen ist Diskusfutter mit Rinderherz was meine z.B. bekommen wenn ich die Fische im Aquarium füttere.


Gruß


----------



## archie01 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*



Reptilis schrieb:


> Sag Ihr sie soll nur Grünzeug geben und selten mal Fische oder eine Babymaus.



Hallo
Das ist nicht dein Ernst , oder ? Ich kenne keine herbivore Wasserschildkröte , oder seh ich das falsch? Dein Diskusfutter dürfte übrigens den Rot - oder Gelbwangenschilkröten ,die ich hier vermute, durchaus  bekommen , nicht jedoch die vorgeschlagene Pflanzennahrung....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*

Man muss zwischen Wasser- und Sumpfschildkröten unterscheiden...
Die meisten Sumpfschildkröten sind reine Fleischfresser laos carnivor.
__ Wasserschildkröten hingegen fressen schon einiges an pflanzlicher Nahrung.
Trotz allem halt ich Wurst für keine gute Nahrung weder für Fisch noch für Schildkröte.


----------



## Reptilis (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*

Meine haben hauptsächlich Wasserpflanzen bekommen zum fressen und Wildkräuter. Ab und zu Sticks und selten Fische (Goldfische) oder eine Babymaus .
Gruß


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fleischwurst: Goldies = Piranhas im Gartenteich?*

Was hattest du den für eine?


----------

